
The High Cost of Homeownership - webninja
https://www.getrichslowly.org/cost-of-homeownership/
======
crmrc114
Also if you are going to buy a house like this, then in the next line say
"Paid a Handyman" \- you have already lost (From the standpoint of frugality).

If you want a fixer upper have some fun and learn to do things right yourself.
Your projects take longer but they are very fulfilling. 90% of the tiny-home
movement innovations are all from people who are just hacking their living
spaces.

A home is not an investment that will make you money. You will (almost) never
get $'s out of it that you put in with _time_ and effort. What you will get
back is the joy of a space that is purely you- doing work on you home can be
like tending a zen garden... hell you can make a zen garden. Its your creative
space.

The same argument goes for cars- I just bought a new car and have spent the
past week going through the service manual because I want to know it as much
as I care to dig. I like to work on my own vehicles. It seems like people
generally either fear working on things themselves or just don't take pleasure
in physical problem solving.

------
hurricanetc
> But that savings of $600 per month is more than outweighed by the huge
> repair costs we've incurred. It'll take ten to fifteen years to make up the
> difference, to break even with the condo expenses.

Unlikely to ever break even. The opportunity cost of the $100,000 they spent
is enormous. They’ll never break even on that by saving $600/month.

------
Finnucane
Yeah, if you own a house, you pay for maintenance. If you rent, your rent pays
the landlord for his cost of maintenance, and if you're lucky, the landlord
will actually do some. You pay either way.

------
imtringued
Honestly, that house was a total loss from the start.

------
lulula
You only need to watch youtube videos of abandoned houses to see clearly that
houses aren't investments.

